# Windows XP64 mit XAMPP?



## Wobbl (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich bin von Vista zurück auf XP 64 gegangen und habe jetzt ein Problem mit XAMPP... der funktioniert nämlich nicht. Auf Vista gings... Kann es sein, dass XAMPP auf XP64 einfach nicht läuft? 
Mit "nicht funktionieren" meine ich, dass nach erfolgreicher Installation bei Eingabe von "http://localhost" im Browser nichts geschiet... auch lassen sich Seiten im Ordner xampp/htdocs nicht anzeigen....

Beste Grüße
Wobbl


----------



## Laudian (12. Februar 2008)

Ich vermute, dass der Apache noch nicht 64bit vertraegt. Mit Vista 64 bit hatte ich bisher immer Probleme den Apache zum Laufen zu bringen. Meine letzten Versuche datieren aber von Oktober letzten Jahres, da kann sich auch was veraendert haben.


----------



## Flex (12. Februar 2008)

Also bekannte Probleme bei XAMPP in Verbindung mit Windows XP 64bit ist vor allem das Service Management, dass das nicht mehr funktioniert.

Bietet XP nicht im 64bit Modus einen Kompatibilitätsmodus für 32bit Versionen?
Denn soweit ich weiß, wird es vorerst keine 64bit Version geben...

Im äußersten Notfall Source runterladen und selber kompilieren


----------

